

Medieval Cookery Rolls as Practical Kitchen Texts - diodorus
http://recipes.hypotheses.org/5352

======
kefka
Interestingly, when they refer to the red ink coming off the parchment, it's
is not an ink, but an illumination.

Inks were historically gall inks that used lampblack for the first few weeks,
and the ink gall to dissolve/burn the parchment. That's why inks were black:
they were char.

The colors though, were compounds painted on the manuscript to provide color.
Malachite, lapis, lead, mercury, arsenic, and copper were all traditional
pigments. So, when they say the red ink is flaking off, it's actually a red
lead flaking.

And yes, these methods last hundreds of years. And many of them are as vibrant
as when they were created.

------
Crito
I guess I don't really get it. The article starts with the question:

> _" Would the entire roll be stretched out twenty feet just to doublecheck
> the ingredients necessary for a dish of blanc manger?"_

To which I can only think _" Of course they didn't do that. Why would anyone
use a scroll like that?"_

The rest of the article seems to mostly be _" they didn't use a scroll like
that"_.

~~~
mwadams
To be fair, the rest of the article looks at the physical evidence for the
various different ways in which they did use it.

